# Possible interference w/ Powerbridge setup?



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

My gut reaction is to be unconcerned about interference caused by power lines to digital signals (DVI, HDMI) or optical (SPDIF). If your intention is to use these cables to provide signals to/from your TV/input/output, I expect you will have no problems.

Analog signal cables are potentially susceptible to interference. This includes line-level audio and component or composite or S-video. Having said this, I mix signal cables and power cables all the time. Sometimes I notice problems. Most of the time I don't.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Run the power up on the left stud then over to the box, then run the signal along the right stud and then over to the box. Airing on the side of caution is never a bad decision. Oberkc is right, it usually is not a problem on short runs like this.


----------

